# Quarab, good combo?



## wafflestheunicorn (Feb 23, 2011)

sorry these pics are actually from 2008. I just took a pcture of them w/ my camera then uploaded it. We are just beginning to event in the top pic. very low level.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Very pretty. I love the mix! As you said, stamina and intelligence plus speed and level headed is a great combo. If I wasn't a big chicken I would have bred my arab mare to a quarter horse for all these reasons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I only know of one Arabian/Quarter Horse. He's 25, but I'm pretty sure he thinks he's 7. He's also the fastest horse I know with the Arabian endurance, so he'll go at top speed for as long as he can before something is in his way. Two Socks isn't as small as your girl though. I want to say he's maybe 15hh. Give or take an inch or so.

Our personalities kind of clash a bit, mostly because I'm a fan of mares rather than geldings, but he's definitely quite the beast.


----------



## wafflestheunicorn (Feb 23, 2011)

yeah i love my mares... i feel like the hormones are easier to bond with.


----------



## horsplay (Jan 25, 2011)

This is Dally my 15 yo Quarab gelding and I love him, I can do almost everything on him though he doesn't seem to like speed events and loves working cattle.... After he gets over his initial fear lol I think it is a great cross tho I am not a big fan of Arabs, I think they are kind of pretty but too hot headed for me. Dally looks Arab when he gets going but after 10 he got the QH levelheadedness. My sweet little man, wish he was taller though.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

^Your Quarab looks exactly like my best friend's quarab!

I think that they are one of the best breeds (besides a full arab )! They have the smarts, stamina and beauty of an Arab, plus the calmness of a QH.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

One of my favorite crosses (even though one of the worst horses i met was a Quarab :lol They usually end up quite beautiful. Arab like with a little more muscle! 
Here's a Quarab mare i just sold a few months ago. Wonderful horse


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

This is my 13yo going on 4 Quarab mare!








Obviously, the quality of the combination depends greatly on the particular two horses you breed. As you may have guessed by my "going on 4" comment, mine is quite the energetic beast. She's incredibly smart and even more incredibly sturdy, a wonderful trail horse! She completed 50m and 60m competitive trail rides with her previous owner. I plan to compete her again this summer. Despite her wide build, she is a tough one and never tires. She has the quarter horse ability to not spook at a thing, and quarter horse mentality on the ground manners. She moves like an arabian-most of the time-and can have the arabian outlook to riding, "LETS GO GO GO GO, OMG OMG OMG MOM AHHHHHHHHHHHH" I love her right to death, though. I love the combination! I trust her out alone on the trails and have never come off of her, but yet she presents me with a challenge every day.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

my horse Blue is a quarter/arabian I've had him for 13 years, when i got him he was 20-25 and acted like a 5 year old, now 13 years later he is mostly retired, but if i do get on him he still just wants to GO GO GO! 
This is a recent pic of him









this is from over the summer










And this is from summer 2007









The mare i got with him, Tiffany was also a quarter/arabian, she was put down 6/7 years ago, she also never acted her age, when she finally slowed down is when i knew something was wrong, after a few weeks the vet did a rectal and found that she probably had an abdominal tumor, this is the only pic i can find of her









She was a great kids horse, but she was a challenge if you knew how to ride lol


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

My transition from ponies to a "big horse" was with a quarab. She was allllllll Arab upstairs, smart, but very spooky and could be explosive. Never a bucker, but she would bolt. She was 6, I was 12 :shock: Waaaaaaaaaaaay too much horse for me. But, she taught me, and I am lucky to have her in my past. I miss her terribly, my mom sold her when I went to the service, no clue what happened to her. She was dapple, and got flea bites as she got a little older. Amazing mare. And she loved small kids, I could put my little brothers on her (toddlers at the time) and she would become a babysitter, not moving a muscle (sometimes I wondered if she wasn't faking her spooky shenanigans). And she was fun..always ready to get up and GO!  Wish I knew what became of her.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

My friend has a Quarab he is awesome! He has an Arab face and a QH butt, but an Arab tail, he's cute


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

My friend also has a Quarab, though honestly he looks more like an Ango Arab some times. He's got a tall, long build with a nice amount of muscle, not much height to his tail but a nicely refined head. Very handsome horse.


----------



## wafflestheunicorn (Feb 23, 2011)

more pics of my quarab, Suri!


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

What a beautiful pony! I always thought that would be an amazing cross.


----------



## wafflestheunicorn (Feb 23, 2011)

Zora said:


> What a beautiful pony! I always thought that would be an amazing cross.


 thanks! the pictures arent that great it was in march and she was fluffy!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I had a Quarab mare and I loved her. She had great conformation, beauty(gorgeous golden palomino), speed, stamina, and an attitude. :lol:

She was a cute little jumper, but she loved barrels(hence why I sold her).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

My gelding is an Appaloosa, but 3 of his grandparents were pure Arabian, and the 4th was an Appaloosa that was mostly Quarter Horse. Don't know if it is the gelding in him, or the Quarter Horse background taking the edge off the Arabian, but his behavior is that of a level headed Arabian with acceleration closer to a Quarter Horse.

My mare is my favorite, but Trooper is the better horse. Just don't tell Mia. You can see his background just by looking at him...

2 years ago:










More recent during a lesson for my daughter:


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

wafflestheunicorn said:


> My old horse, Suri, was a 14.1hh Quarter Horse X Arabian cross. This was the best sport pony I have ever been in contact with. She and I evented consistantly and won tons of ribbons. She could jump 3'6" and got dressage scores in the 20's. She had the speed of the Quarter Horse and the stamina of the Arab. She also had the intelligence of the Arabs and the level-headedness of a Quarter Horse. What do you think of this combo?


I have a quarab and I just love him. His head and neck is arab as awell as his mind (stubborn brat lol) but his torso and butt are all quarter. Hes the sweetest boy once he gets his wiggles out lol and I wouldnt have him any other way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

